# Herbsttour in Binger Wald und Umgebung am 19.10.2008



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie in den vergangenen Jahren üblich, mache ich auch dieses Jahr eine Herbsttour in der Binger Ecke, obwohl nichts im offiziellen Beinhart-Clubkalender steht.
Es geht durch das Nahehinterland und den Binger Wald. Die Strecke orientiert sich an der Schuppertour vom April, bietet aber auch Neues (zumindest für die, die nicht regelmäßig mit mir fahren). 

Teilnehmen kann wie immer jeder. Vorraussetzung: MTB ohne Stützräder und Helm.

Los geht es um 11 Uhr. Den Startpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt (in Bingen ist noch LGS).  
Die Streckendaten (geschätzt): 50 km, 1200 hm. Eine Einkehr ist optional möglich.
Bei Ekelwetter kommt eine Absage bis 9 Uhr. Die Tour verschiebt sich dann um eine Woche auf den 26.10.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Luzie (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Daniel, 

ich bin am Sonntag dabei.

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin, wie schon gesagt auch dabei: hoffendlich spielt das Wetter mit!


----------



## Rockside (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei. Und wenn Luzie dabei ist, dann muss auch das Wetter schön werden. 

Bis denne


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2008)

...den Thread mal hochschubsen...

Ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei.


----------



## Doppelherz (16. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind auch wieder dabei. Ist ja schon ein Klassiker, deine Herbsttour!

Und mach, dass das Wetter schön ist, am 26. können wir nämlich nicht.

Viele Grüße
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## Fubbes (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Aussichten für das Wochenende sind sonnig und kühl. Also bestes Herbstwetter.

Der Startpunkt wird je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer entweder in Münster-Sarmsheim oder auf der Elisenhöhe sein. Endgülte Entscheidung kommt noch.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann noch nicht 100% zusagen, aber bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei!


----------



## Ivonnche (17. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich nicht verschlafe , bin ich auch dabei 

Lg Ivonne


----------



## carboni (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin Fubbes,

komme eventuell mit dem "Nachwuchs". 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## hell_bikerin (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallihallo,

Der "Nachwuchs" ist auch mit dabei 
Freu mich schon durch das Laub zu biken,

LG Kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (17. Oktober 2008)

Sieht gut aus.

Sofern ich durch die (hoffentlich nicht vorhandenen) Nebelschwaden  den Wege finde, komme ich auch .

Gruß
Nicolas


----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Anzahl treffen wir uns auf der Elisenhöhe wie bei der Schnuppertour: Google Map


----------



## Hasehern (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

freue mich darauf den Binger Wald bei hoffentlich bestem Herbstwetter besser kennenzulernen.

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Oktober 2008)

will auch mit


----------



## Sparcy (18. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich auch mit dabei...
@ Mr. Cannondale
@ Präsi
    Treffpunkt 10:00 an der Fähre Ingelheim???

VG
Markus


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Oktober 2008)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mit dabei...
> @ Mr. Cannondale
> @ Präsi
> Treffpunkt 10:00 an der Fähre Ingelheim???
> ...



wenns unbedingt sein muß: dann bis morsche früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (18. Oktober 2008)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mit dabei...
> @ Mr. Cannondale
> @ Präsi
> Treffpunkt 10:00 an der Fähre Ingelheim???
> ...




würd ich gerne. aber bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition bin ich mit den 50 Km reichlich beschäftigt. Muss dringend was tun


----------



## picard (18. Oktober 2008)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal an.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Oktober 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> würd ich gerne. aber bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition bin ich mit den 50 Km reichlich beschäftigt. Muss dringend was tun



Sparcy hat natürlich abgesagt, dann bis gleich an der Fähre


----------



## Sparcy (19. Oktober 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Sparcy hat natürlich abgesagt, dann bis gleich an der Fähre




Du Hirsch, der Thomas fährt auch nicht von Ingelheim aus mit
und mit Dir alleine durch den Wald fahren, ich weiß nicht


----------



## Doppelherz (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer mit Fubbes fährt, fährt echt auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens!
Auch heute wieder: ein Klassiker mit Wettergarantie!

Tolle Tour, hat super Spaß gemacht!

Kein Scherz,
euer Doppelherz


----------



## Sparcy (19. Oktober 2008)

Super Tour bei schönstem Herbstwetter;
hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Danke Daniel für die tolle Tour 

VG
Markus


----------



## Luzie (19. Oktober 2008)

Danke Daniel, 

für den schönen Tag,
 mit tollen Trails, netten Bikern und ner schönen herbstlichen Landschaft, bei traumhaften Wetter   

Freue mich schon auf deine nächste Tour...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Tour bei traumhaftem Herbstwetter und auch die unfreiwillig in die Länge gezogene Einkehr hat die gute Laune nicht verderben können 

@Fubbes
Wenn es schon Donnerstags nicht oft mit uns geklappt hat, muss halt ein goldener Herbstsonntag dafür herhalten  

...ein paar Bildchen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11027


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke Leute!
Das mit der Einkehr klären wir das nächste Mal im Vorfeld. Ich brauche sie ja nicht, mir wäre eine ausgedehnte Pause auf eine Wiese lieber. Ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich dann das Weizen für Uwe herbekomme ...

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Oktober 2008)

Das war mal wieder eine Supertour durchs Nahehinterland und den Binger Wald bei genialen Herbstwetter, und mein GPS hats jetzt auch aufgezeichnett.
Danke Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Klasse Tour, Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! 

Aber der Schock, die Trinkflasche im Auto stehen gelassen zu haben, der war jedenfalls nicht schlecht.  Aber zum Glück hat sich ja eine Lösung gefunden, nochmal danke danke danke!  Auch an die Bedienung aus dem Jägerhaus die es mit mir dann extra gut meinte und mir versehentlich ein Glas Wasser zusätzl. hingestellt hat. War natürlich ein Klasse Zufall das es da mich als Sprite Besteller getroffen hat 

Gruß


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (20. Oktober 2008)

Ach von mir:

Ein herzliches Danke-Schön an diese wirklich tolle Herbsttour.

Wollte schon immer mal diese Gegend erkunden und hätte Sie besser nicht selbst erkunden können.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2008)

Wer wissen will, was es mit den Aufnahmen am Salzkopfturm auf sich hatte, kann es hier nachlesen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (22. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich die Startzeit verpennt hatte, bin ich euch hinterhergefahren, hab euch aber leider nicht gefunden. Hab mich oben auch mit einem der Sänger unterhalten, hier gibts noch ein bisschen mehr Material.


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt erscheint alles im ganz anderen Licht. Hat eigentlich jemand den Hard'nheavy Gittarist gefilmt. Der war ja alleine schon die Schinderei auf den Salzkopf wert 

btw @ Daniel: nochmals danke für die klasse Tour. Von Trails bis Wetter alles richtig gemacht


----------



## carboni (23. Oktober 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ... brauche sie ja nicht, mir wäre eine ausgedehnte Pause auf einer Wiese lieber ...




Ich stimme dir zu.

Vielen Dank für's guiden.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Hasehern (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

besten Dank jetzt nochmal schriftlich für eine schöne Sonntagstour.
Kann mich dem Lob nur anschließen. Wetter, Stimmung, Weg, alles gut gemacht.

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------

